# Seiko Flightmaster SND255



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

*Seiko Flightmaster SND255*


View Advert


I'm after a Flightmaster (Blue dial) as per my trade advert here -

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/classifieds/item/3114-citizen-quartz-chono/&do=embed

Thanks!




*Advertiser*

DJJazzyJeff



*Date*

22/07/20



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

